
Ask HN: Anyone else receiving spam on PayPal-specific email addresses? - lucb1e
Like with Dropbox in 2012, a hack which they discovered only through reports from users, I am receiving spam on an email address specific to a website. This time it&#x27;s PayPal. Is anyone else receiving spam on a PayPal address? This particular email is about jewelry, but that might differ.
======
kolinko
If you paid with that PayPal for anything, the merchant has got your PayPal
email too.

